# Lightning strike Picture



## Orlando

I just came back from a 6 day trip to Erie. I just got back to Cranberry a few minutes before the guys that got struck by lightning. Thank God that no one was seriously injured. Some say they were lucky but luck had nothing to do with it. God spared their lives that day. The picture is what is left of the fishing rod the guy was holding. In the center of that mess is his spinning reel. I have stayed out a little to long before in a storm but never again!


----------



## flathunter

my gosh, what awesome power


----------



## mrfishohio

I wonder if that rod is still covered under warranty?? I bet the manufacturer would like like to know the story.


----------



## trane

that is insane!

trane


----------



## BottomBouncer

That looks like someone stuffed a grenade in to a stuffed animal or cat


----------



## Lewis

Thanks for the picture!
That serves as a reminder to all of us to get off the lake when storms roll in!


----------



## Longspur

Thank god he is OK. That looks like a cheap wig. Unbelievable.

Longspur


----------



## captnroger

Orlando, I had to be nearby when you took that. Did you have a Sony Mavica digital by chance?


----------



## Orlando

Yep that was me. I was in the white Ranger bassboat.


----------



## Bait Dave

That looks like my rod collection after this spring's fruitless night walleye trips! 

I was elated to hear the guys were okay. 

That's a fishing trip they will never forget . 

Some very happy & thankful families out there today! 

Bait Dave


----------



## Bait Dave

Orlando,
Do ya still have that awesome pic ya took after the rain last year?
If you do could you upload it to this link?
God's world,,that picture says it all, he spared the fellas and maybe opened some of our eyes to reality.

Great to see you again and chatting with ya,

Oncore of "after the storm" pic!

Take care,
Bait Dave


----------



## bkr43050

Wow! What an incredible picture! I agree that the picture should be a reminder to everyone of the awesome power that Mother Nature has. I did not hear anything about the story. So what happened? Was the that rod in a holder at the time?


----------



## krustydawg

The guy was actually holding the rod, he had to have the graphite removed from his face at the hospital.


----------



## misfit

what an experiece that would have been.they were being watched over,for sure.lightening can do some crazy stuff.my grandmother was struck twice,and lived to tell about.but i think that guy just used up 8 of his 9 lives,with that shot.had lightening blow my home base fiberglass cb antenna right off of the house several years ago,and i found shreds of it for 100 yards around the neighborhood.
no,the cb did not survive


----------



## Orlando

Dave, Heres the pic you wanted. This was taken around the mouth of the Huron Riverlast year. It was a cold rainy day (still managed a few eyes)


----------



## misfit

cool pic,orlando.those double rainbows are a neat sight.
i have/had a pic of one i took in the south dakota badlands after a storm.it was an awesome background for the pic.


----------



## Bait Dave

Thanks for the pic!

That is a refreshing 1.

Take care,be safe,
Bait Dave


----------



## Darwin

That is unreal that the guy lived to fish another day. Simply amazing!!

Guys I hope I am not intruding on your post. I have a picture in my gallery that I took off of our deck last summer. It is a double rainbow that I needed to take 2 pictures of to get the whole thing.


----------



## Bait Dave

I am not a holy roller, but do have my faith.

We all have many things to be thankful for in this world, that sometimes we overlook. ( Take for granted) In this busy world , we need to take time to smell the roses.

When lightening strikes it opens our EYES.

Thank you for sharing your experience(pic). Another sign of God's grace and thing to appreciate in our short life.

SMELL THE ROSES,,,HHHHHMMMM

P.S.
I bet there is a sweet pond loaded with some lunker BUCKET MOUTH BASS at the end of that rainbow!

May the fish be with ya,
Bait Dave


----------



## harrypautter

All about T-storms


----------



## Bait Dave

Those negative and possitive ions remind me of myself and my wife.
Once in a while they create lightening under our roof!


----------



## harrypautter

And we were taught that opposites attract


----------



## harrypautter

Something so powerful and so beautiful, . . .


----------



## bird

that lightning is awesome, I hope to see something like that in person someday.


----------



## slameye

I have been reading a few of the posts on the internet about the hole thing. It was my boat that was struck. I was holding the rod in that picture, but was unharmed except for some burns on my hand, and a blown out ear drum. The lighting hit the marine ant. and then traveled to the rods in my rod holder that were sitting vertical, then to the one in my hand (Falcon Cara, smallie rod). When they exploded my back was to them, my buddy was up front and facing. He went to the hospital where they removed some slivers of graphite from his neck and face. Both of us are fine, (Both of us were out fishing 2 days later)

Thing is, I have always been pretty good about safety around storms. We had already run back to the marina twice that day, tied up to the docks and gone inside to wait things out. (Trying to play it safe) When we went back out again we fished for a couple hours when we started seeing a storm coming from the islands area. My buddy, who was fishing in another boat had just called in to shore to get a report on the storm. They said in just looked like rain and not lighting, and it was still a couple miles away. We watched the storm in the distance coming due south. We were east of the storm. My buddy called us to give the report. About 45 sec later the bolt hit. There was no lighting before it hit, and I do not believe after either. The storm was not above us, but I guess it did not matter.

Some people seem to have an impression that we were running around under dark clouds trying to dodge lighting bolts while catching fish. We were trying to be safe, but I guess you can never be too safe. I do thank God for keeping us safe. As for changing my life, that happened a long time ago, I am very secure if I were to die. I am ready for the Lord to take me when he is good and ready. I could die in a car accident tomorrow! You never know!

Thanks for the best wishes!

Best walleye that day was 9.3lbs Most between 3-6lbs


----------



## ShakeDown

Slameye. Glad you're still around to make that post! Are you the COFC/old GFO slameye by chance? Always enjoyed your alum reports.


----------



## Net

I'm just sorry it took a near-death experience to get you to post a lousy fishing report.  Glad you & your bud are okay.


----------



## mrfishohio

Ater reading it, I have to admit the very last sentence made me LOL....a true fisherman !  


> Best walleye that day was 9.3lbs Most between 3-6lbs


----------



## slameye

Yes that is me.


----------



## slameye

Terry is this the site you post on now? I just found this site the other day. How has the fishing been on Alum? COFC seems dead.


----------



## ShakeDown

bumped for those who missed this post last year. be careful out there!


----------



## Ruminator

Wow!

Thanks Brandon for bumping this. I somehow missed it last year. What a story!


----------



## Orlando

Bringing this back up again just for a reminder to be carefull out there with all the storms we have been having


----------



## CarpetBagger

Ive been out on days you could see the sky getting dark and hear a hummmmm going...Then i realized all the rods were vibrating from all the electricity in the air...

Yank em and RUN!! One of the worst things I see on the water is lightning...


----------



## glbags

Glad everyone is OK. Do you think we could get the women in the UGLYSTICK commercial to try that instead of running it over, disposal, etc...LOL just kidding


----------



## wanderin_eyes

glad everyone is safe. I've sen it hit a ball field with storms miles away get hit. Lighting is something totally diffrent. I hope everyone is always safe during it.


----------



## c. j. stone

CarpetBagger said:


> Ive been out on days you could see the sky getting dark and hear a hummmmm going...Then i realized all the rods were vibrating from all the electricity in the air...
> Yank em and RUN!! One of the worst things I see on the water is lightning...


Also, just after an electrical storm, the mono line will "float" above/over the water after a cast(will not sink even with a heavy lure on!)-very wierd to observe! Another phenomenon-the fg antennas will sing and hum during and after an electrical storm->TIP- Keep the antenna <down> during a storm. It acts like a lightning rods on the lake!! I've heard of lightning hitting the water and creating a "fireball" that flies across the surface that can sink your boat if it hits it. It has happened! Be safe, seek safe harbor!!


----------



## Pigsticker

I know this is unpopular but imho lightning strikes are fate, not your god sending a msg. And I dont try to dodge fate because you cant dodge fate. How else can u explain some individuals getting struck multiple times and 99.9999999% of the population never even having one close call? I just keep fishing, with zero fear.

Call me crazy, ignorant or just plain stupid but thats my .02 cents.


----------



## cramerk

Only fished in a lightning storm once and it was from a headboat 4 years ago. Probly the best fishing ever! Everyone except the captain and I were down under cover and we had to of looked like the scene from Caddyshack with the priest. But the picture of the rod on this thread does make me realize we were just stupid!


----------



## hogheadjeremy

Pigsticker said:


> I know this is unpopular but imho lightning strikes are fate, not your god sending a msg. And I dont try to dodge fate because you cant dodge fate. How else can u explain some individuals getting struck multiple times and 99.9999999% of the population never even having one close call? I just keep fishing, with zero fear.
> 
> Call me crazy, ignorant or just plain stupid but thats my .02 cents.


 Piggy my friend, if my GOD let me live to tell that story, Well i'd say he's tryin to tell me to get the heck off the water and don't do it again when the clouds start a rollin in . I'd be thankin him for the rest of my SAVED life for lettin me live to fish another day and gettin to go home to my family.Slameye glad to hear your ready to go , when the Captain in the sky comes a callin my friend. God Bless and as always Happy Fishin to all!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

uh oh...here come the religion antics


----------



## Guitar Man

- Slameye

I'v done some quick research and it seems that what happened to you is called a "side splash" when lighting jumps from a nearby object to the victim. 

I'm am curious to know if the current from the bolt passed through your body? In some cases the electrical current can pass through the person through clothing or skin to the ground. Just wondering if you know what happened?
-Justin


----------



## Orlando

Go back and read the whole post, it is six years old. I dont think the guy that it happened to posts here anymore


----------



## dreamsfloatjoe

Thanks for the safety reminder. Always enjoy being near boats whose radio antenna is taller, higher, longer, whatever than mine.


----------

